# a picture of Jake.



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is my baby Jake. He came home to us on November 5th. He is so sweet and getting along just fine. Just thought I would share a picture of him with you all.

Tammie


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww, what a little love bug. Whereabouts in MA?


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

I live in Charlton. It is south of Worcester. Where are you in MA?

Tammie


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

hello and welcome to you and your gorgeous chi, wow what lovely color eyes.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

AWWWWW!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

*squeal* Look at those ears!!
And his eyes are beautiful!

How old is he??


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is adorable


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Jake was born on September 9th.... 10 weeks and 2 days...

He is such a cutie isn't he?

Tam


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow, my Rylie was born on September 5th

I'm originally from MA as well.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

aWW! I just wanna pintch his baby cheeks!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so cute loving the choice of name lol he is gorge


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Tammie_B said:


> I live in Charlton. It is south of Worcester. Where are you in MA?
> 
> Tammie


I'm in Lowell. I think I see signs for Charlton when I go west on the Pike to visit my parents in upstate NY. :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Jake is just adorable.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I love his little ears! What a cutie pie!


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG... he is beautiful!!!! What color is he,it's hard to tell in pictures..is he blue? His eyes even look light to me! Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Jake looks so sweet!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Jake is soooooooooo cute! I ♥ his coloring!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

:love7: 

How adorable, great colors


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Tammie_B said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Charlton. It is south of Worcester. Where are you in MA?
> ...


Rachel, my husband grew up in Lowell - he went to Lowell high School. It is a small world, don't ya think??

Tammie


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

TK said:


> OMG... he is beautiful!!!! What color is he,it's hard to tell in pictures..is he blue? His eyes even look light to me! Soooo gorgeous!


Yes, he is a Blue/fawn color. His Mom is a Blue and his Dad is a Blue/fawn. I absolutely fell in love with his color. He has the best blue eyes. I am sure they will change though. I haven't seen a chihuahua's eyes stay blue yet.

Tammie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow :shock: what a beautiful angel !!! 

kisses nat


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a little cutie pie :lol:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

He is beautiful! Love the eyes


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL That name cracks me up! I mean, people around here name thier dogs Jake but I hardly ever find one named Jake that isn't kinda big. It just sounds funny when it's a little bitty doggie . He's adorable though  I love blue chi's.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

What a sweet little face! I adore those ears!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Tammie_B said:


> Rachel, my husband grew up in Lowell - he went to Lowell high School. It is a small world, don't ya think??
> 
> Tammie


It's a very small world. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

He is an absolute stunner!

Love him :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's eyes were blue and in the sunlight sometimes you can still see a hint of dark blue in them.
I remember his owner was saying she wished their eyes would stay blue because they look so pretty.
I never saw such a light blue though, Jake sure is handsome.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

He is just TOO cute. I want to kiss him on his head!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

How funny... one of my best friends lived in Lowell when I lived in MA.

My puppy is also blue/fawn

I hope Jake's eyes stay blue; they're gorgeous.


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

*Here's two more!!!!*

These two pics just crack me up! LOL!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

OMG sooooo cute!!! :love4:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

He is Gorgeous!! What a beautiful lil baby boy!!

His eyes are amazing...My lil man had blue/green eyes and they are now a yellow...sometimes they look hazel green but for the most part are yellow. Maybe your baby might keep those blues but in a different shade

:wave:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jake's so tiny and cute!!!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

He really is such a little bean... I call him that sometimes. He is only 1.5 lbs right now. I look forward to him getting a little bigger. I am frightened I will squish him while walking. His eyes are a great shade of blue!

I am picking up my new baby girl chi on Saturday at the airport. I cannot wait. She is a sweetie and my family is just so excited to welcome her too!

Tammie :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Jake is beautiful!!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

He's stunning!! :love4: 
Jaimin's sister also had green eyes, but now at almost 6months, they turned really light brown :love1:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

I was sure I had replied to this :dontknow: but anyway Jake is GORGEOUS! Absolutley beautiful and his eyes are stunning!!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

He is just too cute!!!


----------

